# Omega has been champion for 170 days is it fair to say it's been underwhelming?



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Do people actually find this Omega title reign enjoyable? Jericho and Moxley had much better title reigns. I can't even fault his work specifically, but whoever is responsible for carrying out this overhyped and overrated storyline.

I mean yeah Omega's character work is superior to what it was pre-heel turn, but his run as champ has been pretty boring. The thing is they're trying to create this belt collector storyline where it is supposed to be peak with him supposedly winning the IWGP championship, but has he done anything during his title run to suggest the top belt should be put on hold until then?

Does the audience even care about his belt collector gimmick? I don't give a shit about TNA or that Mexican title. I doubt the numbers will move once he wins the IWGP title. He's been the champion for 170 days and I can't name a single memorable moment aside from the barbed wire match, but that had an all-time bad botched ending.

So is he going to hold the title hostage until NJPW has fans to see him win the championship? Does NJPW even want him to be champion after he left them on bad terms? I was under the impression the reason they were working with AEW was to have Moxley showcase their US title instead of Omega using it as a prop for his title reign. The thing is even if he wins the IWGP championship I don't think it's going to have that big of an impact either. I guess the idea is to have him win all these titles so once Page beats him he can become a star. Him beating Omega probably won't have the impact everyone thinks because Omega is a chickenshit heel in a dragged-out storyline, not some larger-than-life unstoppable monster. Page has also had awful booking in the last year and involving him with Dark Order drops his stock more and more each week.

The story sounds a lot better in everyone's heads, but the execution of it has been so poor. He's probably going to hold the title for an entire year, but based on what I've been seeing so far that really shouldn't be the case.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not underwhelming, just kind of unfocused. The Belt Collector storyline that was so hyped by fans when Kenny first won the the title has mainly been an Impact story. And on Dynamite, his main story along with Moxley has been his relationship with the Bucks and how that's evolved. And to be honest it's not the most interesting dynamic when you've seen that kind of Elite drama storyline before.

I loved his match with Fenix in the beginning of the year for the title. And I think his match with Mox at Revolution had some nice build and they delivered a great match, despite the Good Brother interference at the end. But since then, for the most part, the title hasn't been his main focus. Kenny's only title defense since Revolution was the match with Rich Swann in Impact that AEW barely paid attention to. And like I already said, his main story with Revolution has been continuing the feud with Mox and repairing his relationship with the Bucks. Heck, he only started interacting with his DON opponents a couple weeks ago. Which is why that match, though I know it will deliver in the ring, feels kind of cold going into it.

The easiest way I can say it is that there 2 Kennys I see on Dynamite. The one that pals around with the Bucks and the Good Brothers and then the one who's by himself (or just with Don) cutting promos. Personally, I'd rather see more of the latter.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It had potential until the emoting middle school kids got involved. Now it is just kind of flapping in the wind.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Death Match Dud ruined Moxley program and no other challengers have materialized. Nobody expects PAC or Orange to win title. Champ is only as good as his challengers and AEW has been piss poor in this regard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Y'all both covered a majority of the reasons his title reign sucks. No one gives a fuck about this Elite high school drama. It detracts from what should be the main storyline in his belt collector gimmick, which is unfortunately the footnote of this title reign that gets no advertisement whatsoever, because Tony Khan wants to be a baby about not getting paid by Impact to promote their show. His selfishness is the reason Kenny's title reign is suffering. 

If this "partnership" were really about elevating other wrestling promotions, he would have the wherewithal to realize that Impact is broke as fuck compared to him and he should be doing everything in his power to elevate them. But instead, he simply wants to use their championships as accessories, and that's exactly how it feels to the audience.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don’t know why AEW thought it would be a good idea to involve Anderson and Gallows in their major title storyline when they were bland background characters in the mid card in WWE. Somehow they’ve become even worse in AEW and are behaving like 8th graders who are actually in their 40s.

It’s even more puzzling as to why they involved Cutler and the oil guy into it. At a certain point Tony Khan must wonder why Cutler and oil guy are on his pay roll as wrestlers. I’d think paying the janitor their salary would be more fruitful as it would give them good PR and the janitor is actually doing an honest days work.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I don’t know why AEW thought it would be a good idea to involve Anderson and Gallows in their major title storyline when they were bland background characters in the mid card in WWE. Somehow they’ve become even worse in AEW and are behaving like 8th graders who are actually in their 40s.
> 
> It’s even more puzzling as to why they involved Cutler and the oil guy into it. At a certain point Tony Khan must wonder why Cutler and oil guy are on his pay roll as wrestlers. I’d think paying the janitor their salary would be more fruitful as it would give them good PR and the janitor is actually doing an honest days work.


aew doesnt hire professionals so they use them to fill in other roles


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Omega is my favourite wrestler. I truly believe he is the best in ring performer in the world and should be champ. But I have been underwhelmed by his reign, especially as I don't follow the other promotions where he fights. I would also prefer he be a face and be against Callis and co.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Lack of fans in the arenas has made all sports and entertainment underwhelming. Let's wait and see him wrestle in a packed house for a while.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I don’t know why AEW thought it would be a good idea to involve Anderson and Gallows in their major title storyline when they were bland background characters in the mid card in WWE. Somehow they’ve become even worse in AEW and are behaving like 8th graders who are actually in their 40s.
> 
> It’s even more puzzling as to why they involved Cutler and the oil guy into it. At a certain point Tony Khan must wonder why Cutler and oil guy are on his pay roll as wrestlers. I’d think paying the janitor their salary would be more fruitful as it would give them good PR and the janitor is actually doing an honest days work.


But the janitor is also being put in matches. I really thought the Kenny story had a legit chance to be great, but he has surrounded himself with a gaggle of goofs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, I'm honestly not tired of Kenny Omega's current world title reign at all.

There's still plenty of mileage left in his run before he eventually drops it to Adam Page later this year. His segments have generally been enjoyable, and he's had plenty of fun promos with Don Callis as the loud-mouthed heel. 

I'd say Omega's title reign still feels like this run is in its early stages atm.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Y'all both covered a majority of the reasons his title reign sucks. No one gives a fuck about this Elite high school drama. It detracts from what should be the main storyline in his belt collector gimmick, which is unfortunately the footnote of this title reign that gets no advertisement whatsoever, because Tony Khan wants to be a baby about not getting paid by Impact to promote their show. His selfishness is the reason Kenny's title reign is suffering.
> 
> If this "partnership" were really about elevating other wrestling promotions, he would have the wherewithal to realize that Impact is broke as fuck compared to him and he should be doing everything in his power to elevate them. But instead, he simply wants to use their championships as accessories, and that's exactly how it feels to the audience.*


Just because you're unable to enjoy Omega's title reign (due to those *excuses* that you nitpick) doesn't mean that it automatically "sucks" for everyone else.

For the record, you're badly underestimating the number of folks who are still interested in watching the Elite.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

the44boz said:


> Lack of fans in the arenas has made all sports and entertainment underwhelming. Let's wait and see him wrestle in a packed house for a while.


I think this is the take for all promotions. Nobody really knows what is working or not on *most* things in pro wrestling right now. I think for instance, that the hurt business would still be together if there were crowds. They did damn good work and I think the crowds would have reacted to the point where Vince would have liked them as well.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

There it is. An obligatory negative thread about a long title reign. Punk had a few back in the day, Mox had one, I'm pretty sure Jericho had one too. 

I for one am enjoying the title reign.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm enjoying it, Kenny's been entertaining in every on-screen thing I've seen him in, wouldn't mind seeing him wrestle a bit more. Just in the last 3 weeks or so he hasn't been on the show that much. The show should be revolving around him.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Kenny and Callis should’ve been booked like Lesnar and Heyman as Kenny is regarded as one of the greatest in ring wrestlers on planet and a title match with him should be rare/special and earned (I.e. not given away on normal dynamites or to comedy people like OC who aren’t actually any good in the ring).

Instead they’ve gone down the chicken shit heel route and he’s hanging around with his goof ball friends like Bucks/Cutler/Nakazawa and it just brings the whole prestige of the belt collector gimmick down and the NJPW title will not change that, it’ll just provide a good match.

This could’ve been the greatest storyline in modern wrestling as it’s never been done before but it’s given the same amount of effort and time as everything else on dynamite and therefore doesn’t feel special at all.

Typical AEW, great (somebody else’s) idea which is poorly produced/executed.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's because he's terrible.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Didnt he 69 a dude one week after that popcorn fart of a match finish?

Pass.


----------



## snakesmachine (Dec 5, 2020)

You know what I guess so because seeing how he supposd to be the best in the biz, although he didn't do anything to move tha needle for his company as champ himself


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Generally speaking, yeah, but it’s not like I had high hopes for it. Omega is incredibly overrated.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m enjoying Kenny’s reign more than Jericho’s and Moxley’s. It’s not even close.

This is the Kenny Omega I’ve been wanting to see since AEW started. He always delivers great matches and his “Belt Collector” gimmick opens up so many possibilities. Plus, I just love him as a heel.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Way more interesting than Roman Reigns grunting and acting like he's mad , while Heyman tried to make him Brock Jr.

At least Kenny is growing wrestling while the same old roman reigns in now a heel , yet acts and sounds the same.

To each there own though.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

short answer: YES
a little Longer answer: it's not Omega's fault, they don't have a booker, no vision
they're wasting Omega's real potential


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The focus (not that it has been especially sharp) being on the belt collector stuff & Impact has almost made it feel like Kenny's been absent from AEW. It's hard to build any hot angles around matches for the AEW title against AEW wrestlers when there's everything else going on. The AEW title picture feels like an afterthought right now which is kinda jarring. 

The AEW title match _is_ still the match I'm most looking forward to at DoN, but the build has had nothing to do with that fact. If Kenny was in there with people I _wasn't_ already a fan of then I could have seen myself tuning out after whatever match was before it. 

They've got two options; _Really_ go in on this belt collector stuff - have big outside talent come _in_ to face Kenny on _AEW_ PPVs - make a capital "A" Attraction out of it. The other option is just fucking drop it and focus on building _good_ angles within AEW.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Horrible title reign. Think only like 4 or 5 defenses and none were even interesting or good. Seems hard to believe they’d screw it up after waiting a good amount of time to put it on him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about his choice of heel. I'm not sure why so many aew guys wanna be cheesy heels instead of legit ones. All the elite feel more tacky than heelish. Sometimes I feel it's good and sometimes it's just to much tacky. I love Don with him talking and I mean over all for me personally it's a lot more interesting than mox. All these elite guys in reality are not cool at all and project to much of their real side in wrestling. Kenny was very good at being a heel in njpw. He dressed the part,acted the part and was just dark bad ass. 

Belt collector feels half assed but I understand it's diffult to have many important promotions let him have the belt and even more so with covid travel restrictions. I feel he needs to go full force with the belts though and get more important ones


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Icon said:


> Way more interesting than Roman Reigns grunting and acting like he's mad , while Heyman tried to make him Brock Jr.
> 
> At least Kenny is growing wrestling while the same old roman reigns in now a heel , yet acts and sounds the same.
> 
> To each there own though.


I will take Roman over Mr 69 me Don any day of the week. 

Also, heel Roman and face Roman are completely different. Not even going to get into that with you. If he was in AEW and doing the exact same gimmick you would blow you whole load typing how he is amazing. Let's be real there. I'm sure you think Moxley and Dean Ambrose are completely different characters too since he's in AEW now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

VIP86 said:


> short answer: YES
> a little Longer answer: it's not Omega's fault, they don't have a booker, no vision
> they're wasting Omega's real potential



Nice short answer! Only thing is he's in control of his character. He chose tweener heel over other heels he's been. Now that I think of it after my own long post on it. He's likely saving thay character for another tittle run down the road which is smart


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just let the dude wrestle and book some traditional storylines. He's called the 'best bout machine' for a reason, he's stolen the show on multiple continents. Last year, he had ONE match in Mexico and won the pundits' MOTY against Laredo Kid.

The Fenix match in January was incredible, the Moxley match was really good until the moment the Good Brothers ran in, the Rich Swann match was a good carry job especially considering Swann was deadweight for the last 5 minutes. So the match quality isn't a problem.

The problem, as mentioned, is it hasn't been as focused as Jericho and Moxley's reigns. They had the traditional feud to feud title reigns where a new challenger would pop up frequently and they'd have interesting filler defenses against Darby. Moxley had the 'Monster of the Month' feuds with Hager, Brodie, Cage and Archer, plus the more personal feuds with MJF and Eddie Kingston, which is what made his reign a success in the pandemic era.

Kenny has only had three defenses in the near six-months since he won the belt, one of them a TV MOTYC vs. Rey Fenix but which was a basic TV defenses rather than a storyline-heavy match. Since then, he's just had the rematch against Moxley and the defense against Rich Swann that wasn't even acknowledged on AEW TV, even though they added the win to his win/loss record. 🤷‍♂️

So from here on in they should just go down the traditional route and his reign will succeed. From the three way, they should have him face the guy who ISN'T pinned (preferably PAC) in a singles match soon after. Then have the Casino Battle Royale winner, my pick being Christian, start a month-long feud with him that Kenny wins. Have either Cody or Darby enter the title picture (or even both, depending on how long this reign goes) and run a big PPV match there which Kenny just about wins. Another 'breather' defense of the Fenix kind, against someone like Jungle Boy, and then the big one... Hangman Adam Page. You could also revisit the Jericho feud somewhere in there, it all depends on how long this reign is going to be. It could still be in its infancy for all we know.

His IWGP Heavyweight Title reign was good. It lasted around six months - near enough to his AEW reign so far - and started with him beating Okada in 64 minutes in one of the GOAT matches, then he headlined New Japan's major US show against Cody in a great match, then his 'filler' defense was an absolute classic against Ishii, then he faced Cody and Ibushi in a three-way match at Sumo Hall, before losing the title to Tanahashi at the Tokyo Dome in another legendary match. New Japan is slower paced than AEW due to its tour system (champion and challenger face each other almost every night before the match in six-man tags), but still did more in the six months than his AEW reign has seen so far.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't really have any interest in Kenny or anyone else in the Elite for that matter, and that was true when they were faces as well (besides Hangman, but he isn't Elite anymore so he doesn't count). The show has gone way downhill in quality for me since Kenny and the Bucks became champs, and I know a lot of people like them but they just do NOTHING for me. Their promos were uninteresting as faces and they're uninteresting as heels.

Kaz's promo about hunting The Elite down _almost_ made me give a shit about them as heels, but I remembered there's a 0% chance that Kaz gets a win on any member of The Elite besides Nakazawa or Cutler. So not even that interests me.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Honestly I don't really have a problem with his reign. But the fact that he's going into a PPV to face Cassidy and Pac, guys who are totally irrelevant, is lame. Omega and Mox had a great feud until you know what happened. Without Callis though this reign wouldn't be all that memorable.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I don't really have any interest in Kenny or anyone else in the Elite for that matter, and that was true when they were faces as well (besides Hangman, but he isn't Elite anymore so he doesn't count). The show has gone way downhill in quality for me since Kenny and the Bucks became champs, and I know a lot of people like them but they just do NOTHING for me. Their promos were uninteresting as faces and they're uninteresting as heels.
> 
> Kaz's promo about hunting The Elite down _almost_ made me give a shit about them as heels, but I remembered there's a 0% chance that Kaz gets a win on any member of The Elite besides Nakazawa or Cutler. So not even that interests me.


I thought it was silly for Kaz to cut a promo of that nature because I’m pretty sure Hangman is going to be saying the same thing when they decide to build him up.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I thought it was silly for Kaz to cut a promo of that nature because I’m pretty sure Hangman is going to be saying the same thing when they decide to build him up.


I would have been fine with Kaz "replacing" (quotes as I'm still not convinced Hangman is ending Kenny's reign) Hangman and dealing with the Elite... if it wasn't for the fact that KAZARIAN is the reason SCU broke up. The Elite didn't give Kaz the stip, he gave it to himself, so really he should be revenging against himself, shouldn't he?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Belt collector gimmick sucks. He only has that mexican title he can´t get rid off, the AEW title and the 2 meaningless Impact titles. 
Wake me up when he does something that´s not cringy and/or underwhelming.
And Bucks + Gallows/Anderson only makes it worse.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> The Belt collector gimmick sucks. He only has that mexican title he can´t get rid off, the AEW title and the 2 meaningless Impact titles.
> Wake me up when he does something that´s not cringy and/or underwhelming.
> And Bucks + Gallows/Anderson only makes it worse.


*Worse than this, they don't even mention it on television. Why the f*** would the mainstream audience care about this belt collector gimmick if you purposely don't acknowledge the other companies' existence? If I'm the average wrestling fan watching AEW, I don't even know Rich Swann exists or why Kenny has two new belts because Tony Khan ignored a fucking interpromotional title unification match over advertising money. 

I said it from day one and Tony Khan isn't doing a damn thing to hide it: opening the "forbidden door" was nothing more than baiting small companies into surrendering their titles to Kenny Omega. 6 months later and they've gained absolutely nothing from this.*


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Klitschko said:


> I will take Roman over Mr 69 me Don any day of the week.
> 
> Also, heel Roman and face Roman are completely different. Not even going to get into that with you. If he was in AEW and doing the exact same gimmick you would blow you whole load typing how he is amazing. Let's be real there. I'm sure you think Moxley and Dean Ambrose are completely different characters too since he's in AEW now.



My dude , I think you mistake me for some blind aew guy.

That's okay , you have the right to any opinion you so choose.

However , I will reiterate my point of Roman Reigns is not any different now than he was during his critically acclaimed run as a face.

I think your comment about 69 is very funny , really top notch comedy.

Let's be honest though , between you and I , can you definitively tell me the major difference between roman current run other than Heyman? 

He wears a ley and bosses his cousin around while Paul Heyman uses the same old voice he did with Brock. 

If I am to be impressed , the reaction is hardly my friend.

I respect your opinion , but come on.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It’s been an incredibly weak run. Probably the weakest run of any of the championship runs across the company (outside of the women stuff because AEW hasn’t been able to book them well, except ironically the NWA women).

It’s been a bad reign carried by Don Callis’ work. It really needs to end over the summer. Need to spend the next couple months getting Page ready, and then pulling the trigger on that by September. No idea if Page will really be much better, but Omega just isn’t working right now.

I think it alsodoesn’t help that he doesn’t even feel like the biggest heel on the show. MJF and his group feel like “the heel faction” of AEW. Miro also feels like a bigger heel at this point. Omega feels like a mid-card guy bringing down the top championship. Heck, both guys matches for DoN I mentioned feel bigger than Omega’s match. The Sting match is a bigger deal. Even the Moxley/Kingston vs Bucks match feels bigger.

Omega’s character work has improved since turning heel, but it’s a lot like the Reigns situation. He got a bit better as a heel, but not by a huge amount. Actually Reigns is probably the better example of the two because Reigns at least went from like a 1 to a 7 in the character department, where Omega still feels like a 3 at best.

I really was hoping Omega’s reign would be good since I knew it was inevitable, but it’s just been a huge disappointment. Some of that is on booking and not highlighting the belt collector aspect more, but Kenny’s not exactly making chicken salad out of chicken shit. He’s been incredibly underwhelming from a performance aspect.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Icon said:


> Way more interesting than Roman Reigns grunting and acting like he's mad , while Heyman tried to make him Brock Jr.
> 
> At least Kenny is growing wrestling while the same old roman reigns in now a heel , yet acts and sounds the same.
> 
> To each there own though.


It’s funny how Kenny Omega is called “overrated” for some reason (even though he deserves ALL of the hype that he gets) while the other guy is actually overrated since he’s been dominating every fan favorite over the past several months with the same monotonous promos every other week.

I’ll take Kenny Omega over Roman Reigns any day of the week in any month throughout the year.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Icon said:


> My dude , I think you mistake me for some blind aew guy.
> 
> That's okay , you have the right to any opinion you so choose.
> 
> ...


Difference of opinion and we don't have to agree, but heel Roman and face Roman are completly different to me. 

Face Roman doesn't cheat. Doesn't attack people unprovoked. Didn't have a side kick that was there to just get beat up. Didn't sound full of himself with this head of the table and acknowledge me stuff. He was a cheap clone of Cena. 

Heel Roman is not afraid to use other people as a shield to get away. He can win clean, but he also cheats when needed. He's full of himself with the whole acknowledge me crap. His whole personality is just mean now. In a way where he is using and abusing his cousins to get what he wants. Let's be real here, if his heel persona and face personally were exactly the same, he wouldn't have turned so many people around and had a first positive experience with the fans actually cheering him at Wrestlemania a good amount. 

It's the same thing with Omega to me. He was always a great wrestler and a bit of a prick, but as a heel he turned it up so he cheats, uses other people as a shield. They both did a similar heel turn, it's just that Roman's is a hell of a lot more convincing.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I would have been fine with Kaz "replacing" (quotes as I'm still not convinced Hangman is ending Kenny's reign) Hangman and dealing with the Elite... if it wasn't for the fact that KAZARIAN is the reason SCU broke up. The Elite didn't give Kaz the stip, he gave it to himself, so really he should be revenging against himself, shouldn't he?


It has to be hangman who dethrones him but will anybody care after he’s spent months fucking around on lawnmowers with the putty patrol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> It’s funny how Kenny Omega is called “overrated” for some reason (even though he deserves ALL of the hype that he gets) while the other guy is actually overrated since he’s been dominating every fan favorite over the past several months with the same monotonous promos every other week.
> 
> I’ll take Kenny Omega over Roman Reigns any day of the week in any month throughout the year.


Come on Omega looks like a geek compared to Roman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida's reign has been more underwhelming.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Shida's reign has been more underwhelming.


Who?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Come on Omega looks like a geek compared to Roman.


Not only does he look like a geek. He is a geek.

Omega is the definition of overrated. He's a Buddy Murphy with the Walmart 25 cent noodle cup hair. Wouldn't make it above lower card in WWE.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Ultimo Guerrero's majestic mullet is the real heavyweight champion of the world:


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fenix and Moxley matches have been great. Other than that I dont really remember anything else. Hope the TNT specials will help with building towards more World title matches.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's more interesting than Moxley and Jericho's runs, but barely.


Don Callis adds a lot to it. He's a great talker. Kenny is way too over-the-top cartoonish for my taste. He's like one the 3 goon bosses under Bison in a Street Fighter Arcade playthrough. Always overracting his lines as if he still thinks that he's performing infront of a Japanese audience.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's been underwhelming and we all know it. The big crown jewel of the belt collector isn't really a Dynamite story and him spending extra time fucking about with Moxley has dragged this reign to hell and back. This reign has offered nothing of worth from a storytelling perspective. Only thing to hang your hat on is if you're a match fan 



the44boz said:


> Lack of fans in the arenas has made all sports and entertainment underwhelming. Let's wait and see him wrestle in a packed house for a while.


Stop the excuses, this is the landscape now. Either he's doing good or he's not. 



DammitChrist said:


> I'd say Omega's title reign still feels like this run is in its early stages atm.


And this is why the reign is underwhelming, it's 6 months in and you're talking about it feels like the early stages. That's what you say about a title reign that hasn't kicked in to gear yet. If it takes 6 months and it's still kicking in to gear then the reign was started too early or handled badly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Who?


How do you say in japanese, the forgotten one? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> He's a Buddy Murphy with the Walmart 25 cent noodle cup hair.


Holy fuck i literally spilled my drink with the 25 cent noodle cup haircut line!
😆 😆 😆


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brad Boyd said:


> Come on Omega looks like a geek compared to Roman.


Kenny Omega pretty much beats him in every other department except appearance though, and that's the least important quality too 

It doesn't help that Roman Reigns is really overrated atm. 

However, it does help that he's been fortunate enough to work with the best workers on Smackdown since December (starting with the Kevin Owens feud).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Kenny Omega pretty much beats him in every other department except appearance though, and that's the least important quality too
> 
> It doesn't help that Roman Reigns is really overrated atm.
> 
> However, it does help that he's been fortunate enough to work with the best workers on Smackdown since December (starting with the Kevin Owens feud).


Reigns is having a better run right now. Better promo, better character, more memorable feuds, bigger matches in those feuds. Reigns reign will be memorable down the line. Kenny's will be a "I forgot that happened" unless they turn it around.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

It has felt a bit underwhelming, through no fault of his own. I guess this comes with the nature of his heel faction run, which usually tends to take away from a champion. 

One of the best examples I can think of is Triple H in Evolution, during the reign of terror. Did he do anything to make him a bad champion? No. Did he have poor storylines? Not at all. Did he have bad matches? Certainly not. Did he cut bad promos? Not in the slightest. But the cowardly heel thing took away from some of his credibility. This was even considering how cool Evolution was at the time too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Martyn said:


> Fenix and Moxley matches have been great. Other than that I dont really remember anything else.


No wonder because they are his only two defenses on AEW soil (the other was in IMPACT). Only other singles matches he's had since beating Mox in December have been against Janela (an extended squash) and Sydal (really good match).

Like I said, put the guy in the ring against a range of opponents and it'll soon become a more memorable reign. Put him against Christian, Darby, Jungle Boy, Cody, Hangman and we could soon be talking about it as the best reign in AEW history.

He's been one of the best in-ring performers in the business over the past 10 years and people will still be talking about the Okada, Tanahashi and Naito matches in 20 years. An average talent doesn't have the portfolio of matches he has across the world and since AEW presents itself as an alternative based on what happens in the ring, they should play to Kenny's strengths with monthly feuds and great title matches more than having him sat in a trailer with his pals.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Kenny Omega pretty much beats him in every other department except appearance though, and that's the least important quality too
> 
> It doesn't help that Roman Reigns is really overrated atm.
> 
> However, it does help that he's been fortunate enough to work with the best workers on Smackdown since December (starting with the Kevin Owens feud).


Omega has worked with a lot of great talent as well the last 6 months. But yea, like @RapShepard said. I also strongly belive that Roman Reigns is better at selling and at telling a story in the ring. But it's all different preferences of course.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Shida's reign has been more underwhelming.


Very true! Again, it started hot as anything. Then she just stopped wrestling for a while, which I never understood why. She was a definite highlight of the first lockdown period though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns is having a better run right now.


Nah, Omega's run is more entertaining atm.



> Better promo,


Omega's promos are better too.

Hell, that whole promo he cut to Orange Cassidy a few weeks ago on that Blood & Guts special pretty much beats all of Roman Reigns's promos lately.

The only time Reigns is even somewhat impressive on the mic is when he raises his voice to yell (instead of being monotonous and hard to hear in his calm voice). Otherwise, Omega pretty much beats him on the promo department too.

If you're talking about mouthpieces though, then Paul Heyman being the better promo is reasonable since he's one of the best mic workers in the industry.

However, his big flaw atm is how his promos sometimes sound really similar to those promos he used to cut for Brock Lesnar over the past several years.

Don Callis is still a great mouthpiece though, and he's the more refreshing promo worker for now.



> better character,


Nah, his character is overrated too.

The Tribal Chief character and the "acknowledge me" promos jumped the shark months ago.

Omega being the goofy, over-the-top, cocky loud-mouthed heel who gets to talk a lot of shit with Callis (AND be able to back it up in the ring too) is far more entertaining character-wise. Hell, the way Kenny Omega (and Don Callis) manipulated Orange Cassidy about dropping out of the Triple Threat match for his "health" is a good example of our world champion doing a good job at being a manipulative prick.



> more memorable feuds, bigger matches in those feuds. Reigns reign will be memorable down the line. Kenny's will be a "I forgot that happened" unless they turn it around.


I would HOPE that Reigns's feuds are 'memorable' and that his matches are bigger considering the fact that the whole show revolves around him (at the expense of multiple other wrestlers on Smackdown).

That's probably the only 2 characteristics Reigns has over him atm since Omega has faced fewer challengers so far.

AEW COULD try focusing more on Omega being an even bigger part of the show, and build up his future challengers more than they have lately; but I have no doubt that they're be able to do so going forward. There's still plenty of life left in Omega's world title reign since I feel like they've taken their time and gone slow so far (to the point where it almost feels like they've been holding back).

Omega still is the better overall talent at the end of the day though(, or at least to me without question).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> *Nah, Omega's run is more entertaining atm.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bolded is a big question as how entertaining can Kenny's reign be if he's had few challengers and little focus that you admittedly hope they turn around. 

The fact you're even acknowledging him as The Tribal chief just points to how much better the promos and character work are, as you're acknowledging he's actually grown in kayfabe as a character. 

Opinions are like buttholes. But yeah Reigns is easily having the better heel title run. The fact you have to keep copping to "hey it still feels early they're probably holding back" is just code for "it's underwhelming, I hope they turn it around" 

Kenny has the skills to be a great heel champ, the booking is just massively failing him. So I don't blame him the wrestler as much as whoever's booking him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The bolded is a big question as how entertaining can Kenny's reign be if he's had few challengers and little focus that you admittedly hope they turn around.
> 
> The fact you're even acknowledging him as The Tribal chief just points to how much better the promos and character work are, as you're acknowledging he's actually grown in kayfabe as a character.
> 
> ...


Alright, but I hope you don't mistake my small nitpicks as me 'not' liking his current world title reign because I still am enjoying Omega's run atm, and I'm hoping that he keeps that AEW World championship for most of this year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, but I hope you don't mistake my small nitpicks as me 'not' liking his current world title reign because I still am enjoying Omega's run atm, and I'm hoping that he keeps that AEW World championship for most of this year.


It's fan shit talk, it's all in good fun.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They had the perfect opportunity to have Darby Allin call Omega on his shit, challenge him with all the belts on the line, win everything, look like a star with Sting in his corner (maybe having beat the shit out of Callis in a “match” earlier) and then returned the other championships to their promotions, or lost them their honourably.

Omega could move down the card, maybe do a trios thing with The Bucks against AAA guys, or be booked out to other promotions to get AEW some licensing money back on him. Allin could at least have a run as a fresh star for the promotion. Cody could have been seething from the sidelines.

Instead we have this guy’s 15-year-old fantasy of his favourite wrestler winning every World Title so he looks all so powerful.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

It's been average. For me he just suits being an IC champion rather than a world title. 

Jericho was the best champion of the 3, even though I now want him to retire.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> They had the perfect opportunity to have Darby Allin call Omega on his shit, challenge him with all the belts on the line, win everything, look like a star with Sting in his corner (maybe having beat the shit out of Callis in a “match” earlier) and then returned the other championships to their promotions, or lost them their honourably.
> 
> Omega could move down the card, maybe do a trios thing with The Bucks against AAA guys, or be booked out to other promotions to get AEW some licensing money back on him. Allin could at least have a run as a fresh star for the promotion. Cody could have been seething from the sidelines.
> 
> Instead we have this guy’s 15-year-old fantasy of his favourite wrestler winning every World Title so he looks all so powerful.


Santa Darby isn't really a great alternative either as it makes the other promotions top guys look like bitches. This is the one bad of the belt collector is either Kenny has to go on a massive losing streak. Or an AEW Babyface just returns titles for nothing which makes the other promotions look bad.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns is having a better run right now. Better promo, better character, more memorable feuds, bigger matches in those feuds. Reigns reign will be memorable down the line. Kenny's will be a "I forgot that happened" unless they turn it around.


Literal 0 percent chance we're forgetting this reign when it included the sparklers of doom. It will be remembered for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I like him as a champion, but AEW has been holding a few matchups and that undermines his reign.

Nothing against PAC or Orange Cassidy, but AEW seemed to have short-term plans for Omega vs. Christian.

If you have a more interesting matchup and you're holding on, what happens now doesn't get your attention so much.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I agree that it's been underwhelming. It's been my least favorite of the three title reigns so far. I do like Kenny, but haven't enjoyed this title reign. Hell I thought his IWGP title reign was underwhelming as well. Everyone's calling him losing to Page eventually but how far out is that? Hangman's had zero momentum for a while now and Kenny's reign isn't exactly lighting the world on fire. He'd been feuding with Jon Moxley since basically November, but as of a few weeks ago, it's suddenly against Pac/OC? He hasn't had a single memorable feud with this reign so far IMO, unlike the other two.

idk. I say long terms planned be damned and try someone else. This isn't 1997 WCW where Lex Luger is getting too popular to ignore but long term plans called for Sting to beat Hogan at Starrcade. We're nearing six months into this reign and it feels like it never even really kicked into gear. I maintain that the belt collector thing is a waste of time and has probably helped stall out this run. Darby Allin is getting hot and they're having him go off to feud with boring ass Scorpio Sky. I'd rather see him feud with Omega and possibly win the title.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Omega's title reign in a nutshell. Good one @Shock Street


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

TBH, I loved it NJPW version.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I would have been fine with Kaz "replacing" (quotes as I'm still not convinced Hangman is ending Kenny's reign) Hangman and dealing with the Elite... if it wasn't for the fact that KAZARIAN is the reason SCU broke up. The Elite didn't give Kaz the stip, he gave it to himself, so really he should be revenging against himself, shouldn't he?


Don't ask, AEW are generally crap at logic of any kind. But Kaz on the mic was the only part that has seemed good in AEW in a while. Maybe they could use him like Ronnie Garvin and actually beat Omega for the belt and keep it for a little while. 

But anyway I'm not shocked by Kenny's poor reign after having seen the lame turn with the microphone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns is having a better run right now. Better promo, better character, more memorable feuds, bigger matches in those feuds. Reigns reign will be memorable down the line. Kenny's will be a "I forgot that happened" unless they turn it around.


*
The irony of AEW apologists trying to tear down the best heel in wrestling while defending Omega's awful reign isn't lost on me.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho probably shouldn’t have ever lost the belt, to be honest.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The irony of AEW apologists trying to tear down the best heel in wrestling while defending Omega's awful reign isn't lost on me.*


There are people that are way obsessed with WWE who will accuse anyone who doesn’t gobble down anything AEW does of being obsessed with WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Jericho probably shouldn’t have ever lost the belt, to be honest.
> 
> 
> There are people that are way obsessed with WWE who will accuse anyone who doesn’t gobble down anything AEW does of being obsessed with WWE.


*Like even without mentioning that, they're doing the exact same thing they're accusing us of doing in complaining for the sake of complaining. How are you going to be mad at Roman Reigns thriving on SmackDown to excellent reviews from former critics, while at the same time making ridiculous excuses for an actual piss-poor title reign?*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The irony of AEW apologists trying to tear down the best heel in wrestling while defending Omega's awful reign isn't lost on me.*





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Like even without mentioning that, they're doing the exact same thing they're accusing us of doing in complaining for the sake of complaining. How are you going to be mad at Roman Reigns thriving on SmackDown to excellent reviews from former critics, while at the same time making ridiculous excuses for an actual piss-poor title reign?*


No, the best heel in wrestling right now is any of Jay White, Kenny Omega, or Will Ospreay (before his unfortunate neck injury).

It's actually ironic that you're *excusing* how awful it is that they've set up nobody to beat Roman Reigns for the Universal title already just so that they can drag out his interminable reign even longer (even though they should've just given a fan favorite a brief run with the world championship last month to spare us from the stale reign) while blatantly shitting on Kenny Omega's actual fun AEW World title reign where he doesn't dominate or finish off every popular opponent that he faces.

It's absolutely embarrassing how you continue to pretend that Omega's reign is "awful" and pass it off as some "fact," but yet you're cool with Reigns hogging up the world championship while destroying any fan favorite that he faces (for what's looking to be a whole year).

You're being a big hypocrite here.

Oh, for the record, your cute little labeling of the wrestling fans here isn't lost on me.


Edit:

It's going to be hilarious when Kenny Omega delivers yet another great performance at Double or Nothing, and you'll still find a way to nitpick his fun title reign with EXCUSES while continuing to pretend that his heel run has been "awful" :lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> No, the best heel in wrestling right now is any of Jay White, Kenny Omega, or Will Ospreay (before his unfortunate neck injury).
> 
> It's actually ironic that you're *excusing* how awful it is that they've set up nobody to beat Roman Reigns for the Universal title already just so that they can drag out his interminable reign even longer (even though they should've just given a fan favorite a brief run with the world championship last month to spare us from the stale reign) while blatantly shitting on Kenny Omega's actual fun AEW World title reign where he doesn't dominate or finish off every popular opponent that he faces.
> 
> ...


You can’t possibly be serious saying that people pass their opinions off as fact when you talk like that.

Here are some facts:

- Roman Reigns is a more recogniseable name.

- Roman Reigns is a bigger draw.

- AEW isn’t “grooming” anyone either. 

Here are some opinions:

- Roman Reigns is better on the mic.

- Roman Reigns is better in the ring.

- Paul Heyman is better than Don Callis.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@DammitChrist calm down you're tap dancing the line between work rate and hating on hosses like Roman. You don't want YamchaRocks to start liking your posts do ya?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @DammitChrist calm down you're tap dancing the line between work rate and hating on hosses like Roman. You don't want YamchaRocks to start liking your posts do ya?


*I haven't taken the bait in months and don't plan on it.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> It’s funny how Kenny Omega is called “overrated” for some reason (even though he deserves ALL of the hype that he gets) while the other guy is actually overrated since he’s been dominating every fan favorite over the past several months with the same monotonous promos every other week.
> 
> I’ll take Kenny Omega over Roman Reigns any day of the week in any month throughout the year.





DammitChrist said:


> No, the best heel in wrestling right now is any of Jay White, Kenny Omega, or Will Ospreay (before his unfortunate neck injury).
> 
> It's actually ironic that you're *excusing* how awful it is that they've set up nobody to beat Roman Reigns for the Universal title already just so that they can drag out his interminable reign even longer (even though they should've just given a fan favorite a brief run with the world championship last month to spare us from the stale reign) while blatantly shitting on Kenny Omega's actual fun AEW World title reign where he doesn't dominate or finish off every popular opponent that he faces.
> 
> ...


If you showed this post to ten frequent members of this site and didn’t tell them who it was written by, a decent number of them would think it was written by kentucky34 or Yamaharocks


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I haven't taken the bait in months and don't plan on it.*


He was quoting you directly. Doesn't really qualify as bait cause you were already debating. He was just getting a little aggressive.

His not wrong romans reign no pun intended has lulled a bit. He desperately needs a quality opponent. Cesaro has been geeked out for so long he doesn't count even though the match was awesome. Bryan there wasn't any danger because we knew bryan didn't want another run. He and omega are in the same boat. The only difference is outside of miro and archer the aew midcard isn't carrying the weight like the ic division is on smackdown


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> He was quoting you directly. Doesn't really qualify as bait cause you were already debating. He was just getting a little aggressive.
> 
> His not wrong romans reign no pun intended has lulled a bit. He desperately needs a quality opponent. Cesaro has been geeked out for so long he doesn't count even though the match was awesome. Bryan there wasn't any danger because we knew bryan didn't want another run. *He and omega are in the same boat. The only difference is outside of miro and archer the aew midcard isn't carrying the weight like the ic division is on smackdown*


You mean one CAN be honest on here..!?

No. Fucking. Way.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Roman Reigns is better at every single aspect of the business other than appealing to Dave Meltzer and that subsection of fans that think that the dominant act in wrestling has to suck. Anyone grading the dude’s actual work — his matches with Cesaro, Bryan and Jey Uso; his promos basically every week on SmackDown; his effect on SmackDown’s standing — has to see a fucking chasm between where he is now and the forced babyface in 2015. Come on.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Him 69ing Don Callis has been one of the most, if not the most moment of his reign. He's wrestling the former King of the Cruiserweights and Orange Cassidy Heavyweight title match next week. 

Yes his reign has been underwhelming. AEW fans will argue otherwise as they are already doing in this thread, but one undeniable fact is that as World Champion he has been frequently outdrawn on his own show, even on the night he won the title. That was secondary to Sting. And this has continued since.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s just not very good. He’s nowhere near a great promo. Even if you like the guy, you’ve got to admit that he’s nowhere near the top talkers. He’s adequate, and even if you love him and went to bend the scale... “good” at best.

His look is weird and off-putting. He’s in shape, but he’s undersized and looks dainty, but it’s not put on like a gimmick. His hair is annoying, but not in a heel pro-wrestler way. He had it as a babyface too. His face has a punch-me quality that makes me want to change the channel anyway, which wouldn’t be his fault if he didn’t contort it into weird positions and didn’t have such a smug personality. He doesn’t really know how to hold himself like a main eventer.

In the ring, opinions vary. Some people love him. But he often does things with no rhyme or reason. His selling is pretty subpar, with major fans of his just kind of excusing that because they don’t think selling is important anymore. He pulls weird faces, which absolutely is an important part of psychology and selling.

When it comes to charisma, he has his devotees, but he just doesn’t seem to translate to a wider audience. I’d attribute that to his lack in other areas. It’s a little bit his matches being theatrics and hysterics, his promos being weirdly cadenced, his faces being off-putting, etc. Plus, it’s obvious the guy is a bit of a turd, and that shines through. His devotees come from the section of people who would give him. 10 in the in-ring department, and think there is charisma in that, whereas I think he loses people.

Plus, the dude has NO instincts. I always go back to this, but when he had a squash against Sonny Kiss, almost every single thing he did was contrary to logic in that match. He hit the knee on Kiss. That was fine. That should have been it. But then he picked up an unconscious guy for an elaborate move (why?) and beat him with a bored expression on his face in a World Title tournament. So fucking stupid.

But he does that sort of stuff all the time. The segment recently with him and Kingston after the Revolution botch. He took a right from Kingston and just...died. He was like a clown. There is showing ass and then there is shitting all over the spot.

“69 me, Don.” Enough said. That is his mentality. That is his sense of humour. That is what he thinks flies on TNT. Wait...TBS.

Ugh, he’s so overrated. He reminds me so much of Triple H. The big difference between the two is the pacing. Trips was obviously slower and more methodical. But he thought that meant he had good psychology, and was setting himself up to be Ric Flair or Harley Race at a certain point. Omega doesn’t try to emulate those guys, but he’s got the same sort of ego in his work. He’s always gotta go 20 fucking minutes or whatever, because it’s _Kenny Omega_ doing _Kenny Omega_. Just like _Triple H_ had to go 20 minutes because it’s _Triple H_. They both overrate their sense of humour, comedic prowess, book others to go over when they really don’t get anything out of it, and think that them on the mic is money, when it is clearly not.

At this stage, the only thing that’s stopping Omega from usurping Triple H in most overrated of all-time for me, is the scope of the promotion he’s holding up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> He was quoting you directly. Doesn't really qualify as bait cause you were already debating. He was just getting a little aggressive.
> 
> His not wrong romans reign no pun intended has lulled a bit. He desperately needs a quality opponent. Cesaro has been geeked out for so long he doesn't count even though the match was awesome. Bryan there wasn't any danger because we knew bryan didn't want another run. He and omega are in the same boat. The only difference is outside of miro and archer the aew midcard isn't carrying the weight like the ic division is on smackdown


*And that's not a big deal because Roman's character work has been exceptional since he returned last year. His evolution as a performer makes up for the fact that he's not in danger of losing his title, although I would argue WrestleMania created a lot of doubt with the triple threat stipulation and Edge unexpectedly winning the Rumble. It felt like there was a possibility he could walk out as champion. 

With that said, Roman still has a stronger opponent pool than Kenny Omega (Owens, Edge, Bryan, Cesaro), has better character work than Kenny Omega, and far more people are okay with him being on track for a one-year reign than 6 months of absolutely nothing of value with the Elite, a disappointing dud ending on their last PPV, and an upcoming main event with a fledgling mid carder and comedy character. It's just ridiculous to try to justify Omega holding the belt for most of this year while condemning the most substantial world title reign in wrestling right now.*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i would compare it to asuka's reign last year where she felt like an afterthought for most of it and they seemed like they were building up to some grand storyline but it never happened.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEW can’t book? Who knew! Lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> He’s just not very good. He’s nowhere near a great promo. Even if you like the guy, you’ve got to admit that he’s nowhere near the top talkers. He’s adequate, and even if you love him and went to bend the scale... “good” at best.
> 
> His look is weird and off-putting. He’s in shape, but he’s undersized and looks dainty, but it’s not put on like a gimmick. His hair is annoying, but not in a heel pro-wrestler way. He had it as a babyface too. His face has a punch-me quality that makes me want to change the channel anyway, which wouldn’t be his fault if he didn’t contort it into weird positions and didn’t have such a smug personality. He doesn’t really know how to hold himself like a main eventer.
> 
> ...


You just wasted your time writing this void, meaningless walls of text since Kenny Omega deserves to hold the AEW World title for the majority of this year considering the fact that he's widely regarded as one of the best wrestlers on the planet (as he is btw), is really charismatic to a good portion of the wrestling audience, and is capable of cutting a good promo (which is further assisted by having a great mouthpiece in Don Callis).

Omega deserves ALL of the hype that he gets from wrestling fans. He isn't "overrated" at all. You hopelessly whining about the guy won't stop him from being pushed as one of the top acts in the company. Thankfully, his world title reign will last for a while longer since there's still plenty of life left going for it. Plus, his championship reign is more entertaining to watch anyway since he isn't being pushed down our throats.

Omega will most likely be in the wrestling business for a decade longer, and we're all going to be blessed for it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> You just wasted your time writing this void, meaningless walls of text since Kenny Omega deserves to hold the AEW World title for the majority of this year considering the fact that he's widely regarded as one of the best wrestlers on the planet (as he is btw), is really charismatic to a good portion of the wrestling audience, and is capable of cutting a good promo (which is further assisted by having a great mouthpiece in Don Callis).
> 
> Omega deserves ALL of the hype that he gets from wrestling fans. He isn't "overrated" at all. You hopelessly whining about the guy won't stop him from being pushed as one of the top acts in the company. Thankfully, his world title reign will last for a while longer since there's still plenty of life left going for it. Plus, his championship reign is more entertaining to watch anyway since he isn't being pushed down our throats.
> 
> Omega will most likely be in the wrestling business for a decade longer, and we're all going to be blessed for it


Absolutely no content in here. No actual retort. Of course not.

Getting major vibes of Omega saying he’ll be in New Japan main events for the next ten years. Good luck with that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> *Absolutely no content in here. No actual retort. Of course not.*
> 
> Getting major vibes of Omega saying he’ll be in New Japan main events for the next ten years. Good luck with that.


Come on, you're just saying the bolded part to me here because I (effectively) shrugged off your unsubstantial post first :lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> Come on, you're just saying the bolded part to me here because I (effectively) shrugged off your unsubstantial post first :lol


With no argument. I can explain _why_ I think Omega is overrated, in detail, with examples. All you can say is “Nope. You’re wrong.”


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> With no argument. I can explain _why_ I think Omega is overrated, in detail, with examples. All you can say is “Nope. You’re wrong.”


Well, your “examples” in your weak ‘argument’ about Kenny Omega come across as really nonsensical since you’re blatantly denying how great of a talent he is, and how he’s rightfully regarded as one of the best professional wrestlers in the industry; so you’re honestly in the wrong here for being biased against his valuable assets. 

I’ve already addressed to you earlier about how Omega is a pretty good overall talent (going by those 3 departments alone) who is really popular with the overall wrestling audience, so I don’t need to keep repeating myself to you here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Well, your “examples” in your weak ‘argument’ about Kenny Omega come across as really nonsensical since you’re blatantly denying how great of a talent he is, and how he’s rightfully regarded as one of the best professional wrestlers in the industry; so you’re honestly in the wrong here for being biased against his valuable assets.
> 
> I’ve already addressed to you earlier about how Omega is a pretty good overall talent (going by those 3 departments alone) who is really popular with the overall wrestling audience, so I don’t need to keep repeating myself to you here.


But why should he hold the title the majority of the year if they're not writing him stories? 6 months in and you still think it's just getting started. When does it pick up and justify a long reign for things besides an occasional great match?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> Well, your “examples” in your weak ‘argument’ about Kenny Omega come across as really nonsensical since you’re blatantly denying how great of a talent he is, and how he’s rightfully regarded as one of the best professional wrestlers in the industry; so you’re honestly in the wrong here for being biased against his valuable assets.
> 
> I’ve already addressed to you earlier about how Omega is a pretty good overall talent (going by those 3 departments alone) who is really popular with the overall wrestling audience, so I don’t need to keep repeating myself to you here.


Hahaha, there’s nothing in here either! You just put my words into quotation marks and say that they’re weak and nonsensical. What’s weak is not being able to say anything other than “he’s actually a great talent” or whatever, and talking about how your point of view is right. 

No evidence. No examples. No argument. Just the word according to someone that can’t or won’t back it up. That honestly says a lot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But why should he hold the title the majority of the year if they're not writing him stories? 6 months in and you still think it's just getting started. When does it pick up and justify a long reign for things besides an occasional great match?


Hey, Double or Nothing is coming up next week! 

Stay tuned and find out for yourself soon, especially since Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs Pac sounds like a banger waiting to happen. 

You’ll get your answer real soon this summer, and I have faith that his reign will pick up more as everything is eventually going back to normal 



The Wood said:


> Hahaha, there’s nothing in here either! You just put my words into quotation marks and say that they’re weak and nonsensical. What’s weak is not being able to say anything other than “he’s actually a great talent” or whatever, and talking about how your point of view is right.
> 
> No evidence. No examples. No argument. Just the word according to someone that can’t or won’t back it up. That honestly says a lot.


Yikes, you really write a lot for someone that just can’t seem to form a valid point with any truthful substance. It’s just best if I don’t repeat my earlier points to you due to the fact that you just can’t seem to comprehend what I’m saying


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, Double or Nothing is coming up next week!
> 
> Stay tuned and find out for yourself soon, especially since Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs Pac sounds like a banger waiting to happen.
> 
> You’ll get your answer real soon this summer, and I have faith that his reign will pick up more as everything is eventually going back to normal


This is a better argument for why he shouldn't have been champ until things were normal, than it is on why he should hold it so long.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> This is a better argument for why he shouldn't have been champ until things were normal, than it is on why he should hold it so long.


Nah, I think Kenny Omega is the right guy to hold the AEW World title atm. 

It’s either that, or you stretch out Jon Moxley’s AEW World title reign for another several months.

I think Moxley held the world championship for the right length in all fairness anyway. He’s beaten enough opponents for his (1st) run to feel complete too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I think Kenny Omega is the right guy to hold the AEW World title atm.
> 
> It’s either that, or you stretch out Jon Moxley’s AEW World title reign for another several months.
> 
> I think Moxley held the world championship for the right length in all fairness anyway. He’s beaten enough opponents for his (1st) run to feel complete too.


I don't think he's a bad choice. But he's been dragged by this long thing with Moxley.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think he's a bad choice. But he's been dragged by this long thing with Moxley.


They honestly could’ve built up Kenny Omega’s program with Orange Cassidy and Pac (especially the latter) more than they have in time for Double or Nothing. 

However, I’m not that bothered by it. I have enough faith that their match will deliver next week, and that it might compensate for the lack of buildup (at least to an extent). 

It helps that the Triple Threat match is almost guaranteed to be hot, especially with a FULL crowd attending live


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Facts beat faith.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> They honestly could’ve built up Kenny Omega’s program with Orange Cassidy and Pac (especially the latter) more than they have in time for Double or Nothing.
> 
> However, I’m not that bothered by it. I have enough faith that their match will deliver next week, and that it might compensate for the lack of buildup (at least to an extent).
> 
> It helps that the Triple Threat match is almost guaranteed to be hot, especially with a FULL crowd attending live


I'm sure the match will be fine, but for a top guy in the world they got to get him away from Moxley permanently and get him a new story worth his level


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> I'm sure the match will be fine, but for a top guy in the world they got to get him away from Moxley permanently and get him a new story worth his level


What do they really have?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> What do they really have?


You know a title reign is bad when it's just getting started 6 months into the title reign apparently. You know a title reign is bad when he's been feuding with the same guy for 6 months now, and will still be feuding with Moxley after this ppv is over.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Who is the next feud? Christian Cage? Captain Insano? Is Adam Page in the Casino Battle Royal?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> They honestly could’ve built up Kenny Omega’s program with Orange Cassidy and Pac (especially the latter) more than they have in time for Double or Nothing.
> 
> However, I’m not that bothered by it. I have enough faith that their match will deliver next week, and that it might compensate for the lack of buildup (at least to an extent).
> 
> It helps that the Triple Threat match is almost guaranteed to be hot, especially with a FULL crowd attending live


Reading this post and all I can think of is yikes! 

It’s no surprise that tiny khan puts on so much non sense on dynamite every Wednesday night.. he knows he’s got fan boys and sycophants ready to show how much they’ll love mediocrity as long as it’s all elite. 

I wonder if the 400,000 people that tuned out in the past month are just waiting for the banger match they’re supposedly going to have next weekend? Or better yet, if better booking would have kept them around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> What do they really have?


They can go winner of Cage vs Page or the winner of the battle royale. But either way there needs to be a story with somebody.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NathanMayberry said:


> Reading this post and all I can think of is yikes!
> 
> It’s no surprise that tiny khan puts on so much non sense on dynamite every Wednesday night.. he knows he’s got fan boys and sycophants ready to show how much they’ll love mediocrity as long as it’s all elite.
> 
> ...


1. You're obviously saying "yikes" because you're too impressed with how thoughtful my post was compared to any of your points.

2. You're being petty here by labeling a big group of wrestling fans who actually enjoy the product.

3. There is no "mediocrity" here that people like you keep pretending to spit out.

4. They didn't "lose" that audience at all. You're acting like they're unable to win that small number of viewers back, and you're also acting like they don't have a million viewers who are willing to watch AEW at their own leisure.

5. Please get a grip.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> Reading this post and all I can think of is yikes!
> 
> It’s no surprise that tiny khan puts on so much non sense on dynamite every Wednesday night.. he knows he’s got fan boys and sycophants ready to show how much they’ll love mediocrity as long as it’s all elite.
> 
> ...


*AEW could drop to 600 k and they'd swear it's still the greatest wrestling product ever. *


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I always hated Reigns but I cannot deny that his heel turn has been excellent. He has brought it. Good matches, great character work. While Omega has been underwhelming. But I'm not totallly giving the fault or credit to these two guys. The writing of Omega has been bad like every AEW angles. And Reigns, it's a situation where Vince cares a lot about Reigns and it's obvious he is putting all his eggs into him, being extra careful to make him look good and dominant. He is the franchise. Their might be a ton of crap in the WWE but this thing doesn't go near Reigns. This has been a staple with the WWE and Vince. He only cares about his main guy, the rest is not important. Russo was saying that post Mania 98, Vince essentialy told Russo and the other guys "everything is about Austin now". All their attention and desire and thinking was about putting Austin over by any means necessary. AEW has not done that with Omega. He's just one guy in the jungle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I always hated Reigns but I cannot deny that his heel turn has been excellent. He has brought it. Good matches, great character-actor. While Omega has been underwhelming. But I'm not totallly giving the fault or credit to these two guys. The writing of Omega has been bad like every AEW angles. And Reign, it's a situation where Vince cares a lot about Reign and it's obvious he is putting all his eggs into him, being extra careful to make him look good and dominant. He is the franchise. Their might be a ton of crap in the WWE but this thing doesn't go near Reign. This has been a staple with the WWE and Vince. He only cares about his main guy, the rest is not important. Russo was saying that post Mania 98, Vince essentialy told Russo and the other guys "everything is about Austin now". All their attention and desire and thinking was about putting Austin over by any means necessary. AEW has not done that with Omega. He's just one guy in the jungle.


*I appreciate reading your unbiased assessment of Roman Reigns' successful title reign as someone who is not a fan.*


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn, DC just DEMOLISHED The Wood's pseudo "arguments". Well done, I know you dislike me DC but your posts on page 5 of this thread are some of the most thoughtful and insightful posts I've ever read, and they inspire me to post myself.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

YamchaRocks said:


> Damn, DC just DEMOLISHED The Wood's pseudo "arguments". Well done, I know you dislike me DC but your posts on page 5 of this thread are some of the most thoughtful and insightful posts I've ever read, and they inspire me to post myself.


I was always more of a Chaotzu fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I do try my best to be unbiased after all (just like Taz tries on commentary).


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I was always more of a Chaotzu fan.


Respectable. He was a good underdog character.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Underwhelming is an understatement.

absolute dog shit is more suitable description


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thankfully, Kenny Omega is doing a good job being entertaining atm.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> Thankfully, Kenny Omega is doing a good job being entertaining atm.


Please just come out and say you think this is an objective statement.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I always hated Reigns but I cannot deny that his heel turn has been excellent. He has brought it. Good matches, great character-actor. While Omega has been underwhelming. But I'm not totallly giving the fault or credit to these two guys. The writing of Omega has been bad like every AEW angles. And Reign, it's a situation where Vince cares a lot about Reign and it's obvious he is putting all his eggs into him, being extra careful to make him look good and dominant. He is the franchise. Their might be a ton of crap in the WWE but this thing doesn't go near Reign. This has been a staple with the WWE and Vince. He only cares about his main guy, the rest is not important. Russo was saying that post Mania 98, Vince essentialy told Russo and the other guys "everything is about Austin now". All their attention and desire and thinking was about putting Austin over by any means necessary. AEW has not done that with Omega. He's just one guy in the jungle.


Omega’s reign started great, and they have since treated it like they did Mox’s…like he’s just another guy. Barely on the show, no importance placed on him.

AEW books worse than a company that just had lumberjack zombies for crying out loud.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I find Omega's promos actually enjoyable and like it when he's on my screen as a talent he deserves the title and I'm glad he has it. But the actual reign (in my opinion through no fault of his own) has definitely been underwhelming to say the least due to the biggest fact that he's just not getting the kind of focus that a world champion should be getting (something similar happened with Mox though at least with him he also had actual clear feuds and matchups that were setup properly). His whole belt collecter gimmick is barely even a thing in AEW and his feuds have basically just been Moxley and sometimes Kingston (speaking of obviously it isn't Pay per view main event worthy as Kingston though phenomenal is an upper midcard guy booking wise, but why didn't he get a title shot on Dynamite or something to fit the story).

He basically has just been made to not really feel like a world champ for me, so although he does still entertain me a lot his reign has just not been as good as it should.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I've enjoyed his reign a lot. Don't really have any major complaints. His matches have felt important. His promos have been great too. I would have preferred him with just Callis instead the Elite reunion thing.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Kenny Omega pretty much beats him in every other department except appearance though, and that's the least important quality too
> 
> It doesn't help that Roman Reigns is really overrated atm.
> 
> However, it does help that he's been fortunate enough to work with the best workers on Smackdown since December (starting with the Kevin Owens feud).



Is the "Roman is a bad wrestler" narrative still a thing? Also Roman has definitely not been carried in ring.

By thay logic Okada carried Kenny to his 9
"legendary 6 star match"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> Is the "Roman is a bad wrestler" narrative still a thing? Also Roman has definitely not been carried in ring.
> 
> By thay logic Okada carried Kenny to his 9
> "legendary 6 star match"


*That narrative was killed in 2015, but people still reach for it when they have no valid argument.*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Please just come out and say you think this is an objective statement.


Funny how you've went into detail about why you don't like Omega, it was actually a great well thought out post but @DammitChrist quickly dismissed it and starting mocking your take instead of responding to your points... classic lol I don't mind Omega or anything but thinking hes a bigger star than Reigns is just ridiculous. If Omega had main evented so many Manias he still wouldn't have made the money Roman has for the company.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Come to think of it, even if you rate Omega in the ring, Roman’s actually probably chalked up better matches since he’s been champion than Omega has.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I've enjoyed his reign a lot. Don't really have any major complaints. His matches have felt important. His promos have been great too. I would have preferred him with just Callis instead the Elite reunion thing.


What show are you watching? Omega has had the most forgettable and boring reign of current day pro-wrestling.

WHO has he defended the title against since winning the big one?










Fenix, Moxley and Sydal? That's it?


Who has he feuded with since winning the big one? Moxley [barely]?











What matches have felt important to you?

it's been *HALF A YEAR* and he has defended the title a total of *THREE* times. 

In the *HALF A YEAR*, he has had *ONE* feud that's not even notable.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He didn't defend the title against Sydal, it was an eliminator match (if you win, you get a shot). He did defend it against Rich Swann at the IMPACT PPV though, so it's three defenses.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He didn't defend the title against Sydal, it was an eliminator match (if you win, you get a shot). He did defend it against Rich Swann at the IMPACT PPV though, so it's three defenses.


*That match never happened in our universe. Tony Khan didn't get his money, after all.*


The Wood said:


> Come to think of it, even if you rate Omega in the ring, Roman’s actually probably chalked up better matches since he’s been champion than Omega has.


*And those will all be attributed to his opponents like they were carrying dead weight.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> What show are you watching? Omega has had the most forgettable and boring reign of current day pro-wrestling.
> 
> WHO has he defended the title against since winning the big one?
> 
> ...


I haven't even noticed half a year went by since he won the title. The thing is I have still enjoyed his reign even if he hasn't defended the title much. Half a year is only 6 months so 3 times, he has defended in once every 2 months which isn't terrible. And more title defense necessarily make a great championship run.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Christopher Near said:


> Is the "Roman is a bad wrestler" narrative still a thing? Also Roman has definitely not been carried in ring.
> 
> By thay logic Okada carried Kenny to his 9
> "legendary 6 star match"


Where the hell did I say that Roman Reigns was a “bad” wrestler? 

Go ahead and find a sentence where I called him a “bad” wrestler because I guarantee that you won’t find anything. 

Reigns is a really good wrestler who’s consistently been facing some of the best workers on Smackdown since December. 

However, the fact that some folks keep claiming that he’s one of the “best” wrestlers in the company or act like his character is the “greatest” act going since sliced bread just demonstrates how overrated he really is nowadays. 

Seriously, did you really think putting words to my mouth would end up being a “good” argument? 

I never denied that Reigns is good in the ring. I just don’t think he’s one of the best wrestlers in the company the same way some folks claim he is. 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That narrative was killed in 2015, but people still reach for it when they have no valid argument.*


The same goes for you being extremely biased here with no shame whatsoever.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I haven't even noticed half a year went by since he won the title. The thing is I have still enjoyed his reign even if he hasn't defended the title much. Half a year is only 6 months so 3 times, he has defended in once every 2 months which isn't terrible. And more title defense necessarily make a great championship run.


Fogive me, @3venflow corrected me. He has in fact, made TWO title defences in 6 months. Bringing up defences in IMPACT when Tony Khan himself doesn't acknowledge TNA universe makes @3venflow's argument redundant.

Meanwhile, lets make the comparison to arguably this generation's best World Title Run (Moxley).

Hager
Brodie Lee
Brian Cage
Eddie Kingston
Lance Archer
MJF


These were his *feuds. *Don't forget about his smaller title matches against guys like Darby Allin and Butcher.

All of this between March and November.

I mean that's a fucking crazy run. How a World Title run should be booked.


edit: I looked it up. Moxley successfully defended the title a total of NINE times before losing it to Omega. That is an average title defence of 1 per month.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, the Rich Swann defense was an official defense so it did happen in canon (unlike some of the IWGP stuff in WCW), even if it got no acknowledgment on Dynamite (though it did on their socials). The win was added to Kenny's win/loss record too. They should have shown highlights or at least stills of it.

Hopefully Kenny's reign picks up pace now, starting with DON. They can transition from that to either him vs. the guy who doesn't get pinned and/or him vs. the winner of the Casino Royale (looking at the names in it, it's gonna be either Jungle Boy or Christian unless the joker is someone of note).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah, the classic heel who frustrates some fans because HE chooses when to defend his world championship. 

This is just yet another demonstration of how good of a heel that Kenny Omega really is here 

I have no doubt that his current reign will eventually get even better than it is already


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Well, the Rich Swann defense was an official defense so it did happen in canon (unlike some of the IWGP stuff in WCW), even if it got no acknowledgment on Dynamite (though it did on their socials). The win was added to Kenny's win/loss record too. They should have shown highlights or at least stills of it.
> 
> Hopefully Kenny's reign picks up pace now, starting with DON. They can transition from that to either him vs. the guy who doesn't get pinned and/or him vs. the winner of the Casino Royale (looking at the names in it, it's gonna be either Jungle Boy or Christian unless the joker is someone of note).


Yes I hope for some improvement going forward with Omega's reign. I have no issue with Omega specifically, it's just that his title run has felt a bit worthless.

Moxley's run was spectacular.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Moxley's run was spectacular.


Nah. It was similar with neither guy being on TV enough and having a lack of feuds.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Nah. It was similar with neither guy being on TV enough and having a lack of feuds.


Well you're wrong there:


Geert Wilders said:


> Hager
> Brodie Lee
> Brian Cage
> Eddie Kingston
> ...


Let's talk about all of the promos, matches and segments. 
I Quit
Empty Arena match
Thrown through a car window.
Outsmarting MJF to win.
Belt stolen by Brodie - going on a rampage and breaking someone's arm

It was a good and memorable title reign. I have the memory of a fish. If I can remember these moments, then anyone can.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve forgotten almost all of them. I think they’re easier for you to remember because you like him.

Lol at people using Omega not doing much as good heel heat as an excuse. I bet y’all were whinging about Brock.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Omega’s reign started great, and they have since treated it like they did Mox’s…like he’s just another guy. Barely on the show, no importance placed on him.
> 
> AEW books worse than a company that just had lumberjack zombies for crying out loud.


Yep. It was the same issue with Mox. He was Champ and we would barely see him. I remember when Mox was not the Champ and the fans were there, there was more attention put on him than after he became Champ! 

If AEW really wants to put Omega over, then do it. I even think the Bucks and Good Brothers are an indrance to him. He should ditch them. He is supposed to be the best, right. He doesn't need anybody other than Callis.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I’ve forgotten almost all of them. I think they’re easier for you to remember because you like him.
> 
> Lol at people using Omega not doing much as good heel heat as an excuse. I bet y’all were whinging about Brock.


Kenny Omega actually shows up every week though, and he doesn't really squash many wrestlers in the current roster (except that 1 match with Sonny Kiss); so once again, you're wrong here.

Of course, I bet you're willing to make excuses for Brock Lesnar holding the world championship hostage for up to 2 years cumulative-wise (where 75% of the total reigns was spent away from TV) 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Well you're wrong there:
> 
> Let's talk about all of the promos, matches and segments.
> I Quit
> ...


*While you are technically correct, Moxley still felt like a mid-card champion, similar to CM Punk during his extra long title reign. Jericho had a perfect title reign and everything went to s*** from there.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Wood said:


> I’ve forgotten almost all of them. I think they’re easier for you to remember because you like him.
> 
> Lol at people using Omega not doing much as good heel heat as an excuse. I bet y’all were whinging about Brock.


You might be right; makes sense. I did enjoy his reign. There were of course, low points; but overall very satisfying as a Moxley fan.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *While you are technically correct, Moxley still felt like a mid-card champion, similar to CM Punk during his extra long title reign. Jericho had a perfect title reign and everything went to s*** from there.*


I blame Jericho for that feeling. Jericho spent that period feuding with Orange Cassidy in the main event SMH


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Absolute creative freedom is not always good
i don't think Omega is overrated
but he desperately needs a strong Booker who knows how to focus on his strengths and hide his negatives
plus, he needs to ditch the Bucks and the good brothers, they're dragging him down
keep Don Callis and let him be to Omega what Paul Heyman was to Brock Lesnar (i'm not saying Omega is Brock Lesnar)
a cowardly goofy Heel is the opposite of what Omega should be
plus, the idea of a belt collector in itself requires A dominating character (think Thanos collecting the stones), not a cowardly goofy one


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Again, I like Kenny. I think he should have been AEW champion. I dunno what the deal has been with the last two champions. When Jericho was the champ he was the focal point of the show. Funnily enough, I remember Jericho saying a while back the champion didn't need to be all over the show. Maybe they've developed that mindset? However I think that's a product of a bygone era. When WCW Nitro came along and started giving away free, live main events like Randy Savage vs Ric Flair for the title each week the WWF had no choice to follow that. So after a while you got the champion all over the show, all the time in some capacity. 

There's been a certain expectation to follow that formula ever sense, which isn't wrong IMO. Imagine Steve Austin defending the title 3 times every 6 months lol. Not to compare Kenneth to Steve, he's just the easiest comparison to make since his booking was so well done. That's not to say Kenny should be defending the title against some mid level guy every week but there's got to be a balance no? He's been feuding with Jon Moxley forever, and now suddenly he's defending against Pac/OC. While I'm sure they'll have a good match, there's no heat to this feud at all. 

Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kennykiller12 said:


> Again, I like Kenny. I think he should have been AEW champion. I dunno what the deal has been with the last two champions. When Jericho was the champ he was the focal point of the show. Funnily enough, I remember Jericho saying a while back the champion didn't need to be all over the show. Maybe they've developed that mindset? However I think that's a product of a bygone era. When WCW Nitro came along and started giving away free, live main events like Randy Savage vs Ric Flair for the title each week the WWF had no choice to follow that. So after a while you got the champion all over the show, all the time in some capacity.
> 
> There's been a certain expectation to follow that formula ever sense, which isn't wrong IMO. Imagine Steve Austin defending the title 3 times every 6 months lol. Not to compare Kenneth to Steve, he's just the easiest comparison to make since his booking was so well done. That's not to say Kenny should be defending the title against some mid level guy every week but there's got to be a balance no? He's been feuding with Jon Moxley forever, and now suddenly he's defending against Pac/OC. While I'm sure they'll have a good match, there's no heat to this feud at all.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling.


In a nutshell…

AEW booking is fucking awful.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kenny Omega wrestling longer then Roman Reigns in the future? That was never stated on both of them in the future. A few weeks on in a interview with Wrestling Inc and on a podcast, Roman Reigns stated that he will wrestle another 10 years. It came from his mouth that someone reported on. So that bs can stop right there. 

I am enjoying Kenny's reign to be on topic. I do wish that they would not booked him as a chicken shit heel wrestler champion that runs away. He was not booked like that in NJPW.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm not convinced that Kenny Omega was ever good. I think, as a sort of natural impulse, people disliked what was offered to them as the ordained option (WWE) when it was no longer good and decided that there _had _to be something better out there and he just became the biggest beneficiary of that. Right place, right time, not the right person. If timelines had been slightly different we'd be hearing the same thing now about Ospreay or Jay White or someone else. Hell, we did before with other Indie darlings. I think it's sort of like an NBA draft where no one is any good. Okay, there's no Lebron in the WWE anymore, so he has to be out there somewhere else. Vince is just an idiot and cant see talent! 

But sometimes there is just no Lebron. Yeah, you're right that Seth Rollins is mediocre. That doesnt mean the next Stone Cold is out there somewhere. I mean, even when people have been right about these guys in the past...Danielson and Punk were not Lebron. And I dont think Omega is one of those guys. He's a Shinsuke Nakamura. Not all prospects work out


----------

